# Be honest...HOW EASILY could Ronda Rousey beat you up?



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Do you think it would be a struggle? Or maybe you can take her? Or do you think she would absolutely destroy you?

I ask this because watching UFC 157 was both me and my brothers introduction to women's mma. During the main event I asked this question to my brother. Even though he has a big belly and no mma experience he seems confident that she would not be able to do anything to him.

He even feels his strength would negate anything she could do and he would just punch her in the face and end it. Including jiu jitsu. Obviously my brother doesn't understand the principle that jui jitsu is based on. But I wasn't going to waste my breath trying to explain that to him. He is a pretty strong guy, and I am sure he hits hard.

But come on...fess up....Rousey medaled in Judo in the Olympics and trains mma full time. And I am certain she has above average strength for a woman having been a combat athlete for so long. She can kick my ass and she could probably kick yours too :}


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I think I'd stand an ok chance of beating her on the feet but as soon as she got hold of me I'd be done. I have next to no ground game and my wrestling isnt great.

It would all depend on if I could land a big enough shot to keep her off me... i bet i couldnt though.

Ronda by 1st round armbar


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I'd get hip tossed and my arm broke almost instantly. I'd do my best to cop a feel because that's the best I can hope for. Hand full of T&A, make that ass whoopin worth it.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

OU said:


> I'd get hip tossed and my arm broke almost instantly. I'd do my best to cop a feel because that's the best I can hope for. Hand full of T&A, make that ass whoopin worth it.


:laugh:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I'm like, 8 inches shorter than Ronda, she'd have her way with me...seriously she'd **** me up pretty bad I guess. Even on the feet.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

OU said:


> I'd get hip tossed and my arm broke almost instantly. I'd do my best to cop a feel because that's the best I can hope for. Hand full of T&A, make that ass whoopin worth it.


This. All day. 

TBH- I can't post rationally about her. 

:drool01:

.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

LizaG said:


> I'm like, 8 inches shorter than Ronda, she'd have her way with me...seriously she'd **** me up pretty bad I guess. Even on the feet.


Damn you tower in at 4"10? What about you isn't sexy? Those lovely ladies over there better be treating you right. I tower in at an intimidating 5'7, I'm practically a giant. 
My only hope vs Ronda would be to jam a finger in her eye and run like the wind.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

OU said:


> Damn you tower in at 4"10? What about you isn't sexy? Those lovely ladies over there better be treating you right. I tower in at an intimidating 5'7, I'm practically a giant.
> My only hope vs Ronda would be to jam a finger in her eye and run like the wind.


lol got my Ronda-Stats wrong then...I'm five foot tall, she'd have every advantage.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

As a guy who's never trained striking - only grappling. She would KILL me. I may be heavier and taller, but I doubt that would matter against olympic level judo and Cesar Gracie BJJ


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm 6 foot 1 and 210 pounds of pure MAN. I'd spank Ronda for even insulting the superior gender by challenging me, make her cook me a steak - rare - and then feed it to the dog as she watched.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

She would have a VERY hard time beating me down... I mean I am a pretty fast runner. But when my cardio inevitably fails me... She would have her way.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Rhonda by whatever she wants in under 15 seconds.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I'm 6 foot 1 and 210 pounds of pure MAN. I'd spank Ronda for even insulting the superior gender by challenging me, make her cook me a steak - rare - and then feed it to the dog as she watched.


Is that you Chael?


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

She would pound me so hard, i'd just lay there while she's doing her thing!


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

I have no arms so she can't armbar me, so yeah, of course I'd kick her ass.


----------



## K-R Blitz (Jan 21, 2013)

OU said:


> I'd get hip tossed and my arm broke almost instantly. I'd do my best to cop a feel because that's the best I can hope for. Hand full of T&A, make that ass whoopin worth it.


Major lols right there.

I'd have the reach advantage over her so I would keep her away with push kicks... Until she got a hold of me. With 1 judo lesson and 4 BJJ lessons to my credit I would last all of about 2/10s of a second on the ground before I would need my arm surgically repaired.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Guys > Girls

Guy who doesnt train but can throw an alright punch Vs best womans MMA fighter ever = Guy winning by KO in 10 seconds.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Guys > Girls
> 
> Guy who doesnt train but can throw an alright punch Vs best womans MMA fighter ever = Guy winning by KO in 10 seconds.


And there is the good laugh I needed today. :hug:


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Fairly confident i could beat her standing.. even if she is technically more sound than me, im wayyyy too long for her. Shed struggle to get me down but im sure she would. Id defend the sub attempts but shed probably get better position and gnp me. Honestly who knows? Ive trained with girls at my gym but ive never actually gone anything more than 50%.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I think I'd do all right standing and hold my own the ground. She'd probably sub me a couple times. 

She trains at 10th planet HQ and Eddie said she's a beast on the mat.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

OU said:


> I'd get hip tossed and my arm broke almost instantly. I'd do my best to cop a feel because that's the best I can hope for. Hand full of T&A, make that ass whoopin worth it.


I've also had this dream where as I fall down I grasp on to her assets. Then cling on to life as I have a big smile on my face. They say you can't grab the fence or shorts. But they never said anything about boobies!!!


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

she'd probably demolish everyone on this forum in under a minute. The only person that would even be able to last a round would be guys over 210 that train fighting. Personally I've only ever trained a little kickboxing and I'm 170 pounds so she'd take me out in maybe 8 or 9 seconds. I can hit pretty damn hard too but that doesn't mean anything, the punchers chance swing she'd dodge 99 times out of 99


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

I would Jon Fitch datass. 

Edit: But seriously, I would either take her down, wrap my arms around her waist, and hold on for dear life, or (if I were smart) I would keep a good distance, fend off as many takedown attempts as possible, and test myself on the stand-up. I took taikwondo when I was young, so I give myself atleast a small chance of winning a striking exchange.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm about 230 pound with K/O power. I've done some judo and boxing when I was younger. But I'm seriously unfit.

If she can dodge my first two punches, I'll probably gas. Then get subbed.

Preferable by triangle choke :thumbsup:


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

I'd let her armbar me, but I'll be shouting at her like, "EXTEND YOUR HIPS" so that I could add it to the wank bank.


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

Honestly I think she's just too small.

I'm 6'3" 215lbs, if she can beat me up then I'll just kill myself lol.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

drey2k said:


> Honestly I think she's just too small.
> 
> I'm 6'3" 215lbs, if she can beat me up then I'll just kill myself lol.


I'll give you odds. Ten fights and you have to win all ten. Can you escape her takedowns, throws, and vaunted move. 

:bye01:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I'm 6 foot 1 and 210 pounds of pure MAN. I'd spank Ronda for even insulting the superior gender by challenging me, make her cook me a steak - rare - and then feed it to the dog as she watched.


I'm aroused.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

I would hope i could at least do ok on the feet and would get horribly destroyed on the mat.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

I work 50+ hours a week at desk right now so cardio would be my biggest weakness. But if you give me a full training camp I like my odds. I'm 6'1 and my ideal fighting weight would be like 245lbs. I wrestled in high school and while I have never gone all in and signed up for BJJ lessions, I have rolled with plenty of belted guys for fun and watched a lot of instructional videos as well as read a couple of BJJ instructional books.

I have a very strong core and wide explosive hips so I think I could even beat her in the clinch. I don't think I could actually punch her in the face, but I might throw a few leg kicks close the distance and use my size and length to get her belly to belly and then just use my strength to suplex her into side control where I could probably end it with one elbow or possibly submit her with something like a kimura, key lock, or possibly a straight armbar like the one Matt Hughes tried on Royce. But once I was on top, I'd just use the same strategy Brock used against Mir in the second fight. Chest to chest (boobies!) and wait for an opening.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

Im pretty sure i would end her in less than 15 seconds.. I am far too fast and powerful, she would be lucky to dodge one or two punches before i connected and that's all it would take. seriously though even if she got me down i could probably break ribs with simple arm punches.. women just aren't built like men regardless of what they train and how much they work out...


----------



## BigPont (Nov 19, 2007)

Some of you are severely underestimating man strength compared to woman strength. She would have a hard time getting most men down and it would be hard for her to keep you there. If she locks up an arm then you can slam her until she lets go. All this is assuming the guy is 200 plus pounds. Not that anyone lighter couldn't do it but no man over 200 pounds should lose a fight to a 135 woman no matter what kind of training she has.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Now THIS guy, he'd enjoy the heck out of fighting Ronda


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I'd batter her. Quite obviously. Id have a hard time going 100 percent though.



dlxrevolution said:


> I would Jon Fitch datass.
> 
> Edit: But seriously, I would either take her down, wrap my arms around her waist, and hold on for dear life, or (if I were smart) I would keep a good distance, fend off as many takedown attempts as possible, and test myself on the stand-up. I took taikwondo when I was young, so I give myself atleast a small chance of winning a striking exchange.


I seriously am ashamed that you have such little confidence in yourself that you don't think you can out strike a 5'7, 150lb woman with terrible technique.

She basically hits mits a couple times a week for the last 3 years of life.


In the wise words of Roger Mayweather "Most people don't know shit about boxing!"


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

BigPont said:


> Some of you are severely underestimating man strength compared to woman strength. She would have a hard time getting most men down and it would be hard for her to keep you there. If she locks up an arm then you can slam her until she lets go. All this is assuming the guy is 200 plus pounds. Not that anyone lighter couldn't do it but no man over 200 pounds should lose a fight to a 135 woman no matter what kind of training she has.


I'm roughly around the same size as Mousasi, so she may not have the physical prowess to power her way into getting a takedown/submission. But watching her grapple with Mousasi, shes an absolute fireball of energy. She will work the hell out of you until she gets the position she wants.

The shape Im in now, I'd give myself one minute against Ronda simply because after that amount of time, I'd be too tired to do anything.



Roflcopter said:


> I'd batter her. Quite obviously. Id have a hard time going 100 percent though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trust me, I'm a competitive person and I don't like to admit defeat. But realistically, Rousy is an Olympic level Judoka.

I was all-state in wrestling back in high school, so that should take me far enough to not get taken down for a little bit. But frankly, the shape Im in now, I would probably last a minute and a half tops, before tiring out and getting subbed.

Like I said, my best chance of winning is to literally take her down, hug her abdomin, lock my hands, put my head in her chest, repeat that process for 3 rounds, and Jon Fitch my way to a victory. But as good as she is on the ground, and my lack of BJJ training, Im probably as good as toast if I tried that.
:thumb01:


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Being serious now, I think I have a decent shot. Judo is the first martial art I studied and I've been doing it for well over 20 years. Am I as good as her? Of course not, but it means I'm familiar with the throws, trips, and counters and can do them in my sleep. Combined with my size & strength advantage I should be able to stay standing long enough to put my striking advantage to good use. 

If I play a smart striking game by attacking hard right off the bell and controlling the center of the cage, I can put her on her back foot and force her to back off. I'm safe as long as I can keep the range open by slamming her with power strikes every time she tries to close in. She's going to be eating a bunch of liver shots and left high kicks if I have my way.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Mousasi is also a terrible wrestler, and he was sparring wrestling with her. If he wanted to he easily could've broken away from and proceeded to pummel her standing. Which practically any guy who can fight should be able to do.



All this technical shit is asinine as well . There's no way a woman should be able to take your punches. Just look what sloppy ass Cyborg does to ladies. She smokes them in a minute or two because they can withstand that type of physicality combined with the fact that 90 percent of them have abysmal technique and defense, including Ronda.

Also it is pretty obvious Ronda doesn't like to get hit.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Meh, I'm long with good reflexes, try to keep her away with jabs and teeps and leg kick when I could.

No idea about the grappling aspect. If BJJ is about technique vs strength no reason why technique wouldnt beat my strength advantage.

Cyborg would be a different issue...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Cyborg is pretty strong from all of the testosterone use. Id be much more afraid of her than Ronda. To top it off we're about the same size(Im guessing shes about 5'8 160ish walking around) and she has more experience than I do.

But then again I'm pretty sure Cyborg would win if they fought.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

I think if I had a full training camp I could take her, but I'd much rather not fight her or any girl for that matter.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Iuanes said:


> Meh, I'm long with good reflexes, try to keep her away with jabs and teeps and leg kick when I could.


That is actually the worst thing you can do. Unless you're GSP or Anderson Silva, that's just asking for her to grab your limb and clinch you or walk right through your strikes and clinch you.

If you have good punching power & speed, just blitz her Vitor Belfort style. I don't have that hand speed so I'd start from southpaw and go left head kick, right straight, liver shot, uppercut, and go from there depending on what openings I have.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Cyborg is pretty strong from all of the testosterone use. Id be much more afraid of her than Ronda. To top it off we're about the same size(Im guessing shes about 5'8 160ish walking around) and she has more experience than I do.
> 
> But then again I'm pretty sure Cyborg would win if they fought.


Yeah, on a pure animal threat detection level, I give Cyborg the higher reading. She's basically a guy.

If she ever fought Ronda, she would put marks on her, but I give Ronda a chance cause her judo does seem pretty phenomenal. Once its on the ground its her territory.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

aerius said:


> That is actually the worst thing you can do. Unless you're GSP or Anderson Silva, that's just asking for her to grab your limb and clinch you or walk right through your strikes and clinch you.
> 
> If you have good punching power & speed, just blitz her Vitor Belfort style. I don't have that hand speed so I'd start from southpaw and go left head kick, right straight, liver shot, uppercut, and go from there depending on what openings I have.


I have a feeling going right at her would get me momentum tossed. Blitzing Ronda seems to just trigger her judo reflex and my power isn't proven. Grabbing a limb? I never actually see someone grab a jab. Teep maybe, thigh teep? head teep? Mix em up. I never get thrown or tossed of teeps. From what I've seen from Ronda, she isn't a limb grabber. She comes close and tosses。

When I jab I retreat and step off at an angle once I see movement coming at me. You can't walk through towards me. Movement is key.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I guess I'm the only one who was impressed with her pad work during the primetime. I have about 50 pounds on her, and she'd still whoop me.

I grew up wrestling and train UFC about 3-5 times a week. I'm not stupid though. She's a straight killer.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Honestly I have always wondered this. Not just about Ronda, but about the FW fighters as well.

I'm 5"11, 230 lbs, and I know a tiny bit about wrestling and BJJ. Nothing much though, just a few classes. 

Given that I have about 100 lbs on these fighters (flyweights and womens div) I would imagine taking me down would be somewhat difficult for them. However, I bet if they let me take them down, they could reverse me very quickly. Then all they would have to do is make me work for 2 minutes and I would be completely exhausted.

Flyweights and Ronda by first round armbar/tko/exhaustion.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Yeah it looks like a good challenge. She has that strong builted body, stelar grappling and that angry look, but if I somehow managed to hit her and hurt her and I saw her eyes watering, I would go down on my knees yelling : I'm sorry, Ronda!!! I'm sorry!!! ... and would declare myself the loser via forfeit.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Well I just got my spine fused a month ago, so if she doesn't sever that on the first hip toss I full expect my arm to be in two seperate pieces within 25 seconds of it being on the ground.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I really wanna see Ronda fight an average dude now. So curious...


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

I think this is lame. One i dont care if she can beat me up or not because I dont have an over sized ego and also to all the guys that think she is hot....you obviously have never seen an attractive girl without makeup....with out make up Ronda is hideous.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Lucia Rijker was beating up male professional fighters back in the day. 

Ronda is like the Lucia of grappling and she would submit me in about 1 minute but if she couldn't take me to the ground then I would destroy her.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Iuanes said:


> Yeah, on a pure animal threat detection level, I give Cyborg the higher reading. She's basically a guy.
> 
> If she ever fought Ronda, she would put marks on her, but I give Ronda a chance cause her judo does seem pretty phenomenal. Once its on the ground its her territory.


Ronda cannot punch or strike at all....and she drops her hands to a comical degree.

Cyborg legit needs to hit her once to put her in trouble.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Ape City said:


> Honestly I have always wondered this. Not just about Ronda, but about the FW fighters as well.
> 
> I'm 5"11, 230 lbs, and I know a tiny bit about wrestling and BJJ. Nothing much though, just a few classes.
> 
> ...


That'd be FLW.

I read this as featherweight and I can guarantee you Jose Aldo would take 10 years off your life.


A guy like Demetrious Johnson is far too quick and athletic for the average person...I mean...I don't really get why people think they can beat the dudes just because they are small.

Hell, my dad was just an average Joe(although he was an exceptionally talented boxer, he wasn't formally trained), and he knocked out dudes in street fights all the time. Hes only 5'6 and was like 140-150 during his youth. Pretty much everybody that grew up with him talks about how he was one of the best fighters.

He knocked some football player dude down...nicknamed "Tank" at a bar over his girl once(although he hightailed it afterword)...still

Point being people dramatically overestimate size. Some little guys can hit with some pop and are very quick...in a fight that's really all that matters.


----------



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

wow. i've never seen a forum so filled with men ready to assault a small woman just because they are afraid of her lol..

no in all seriousness, Im 5'10 145. Id have to fight her as if she were a man or Id get hurt worse than I would if I took pity.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

El Bresko said:


> Lucia Rijker was beating up male professional fighters back in the day.
> 
> Ronda is like the Lucia of grappling and she would submit me in about 1 minute but if she couldn't take me to the ground then I would destroy her.


isn't that the sticking point, it seems like everyone posting here are just conceding she would bullrush you and take you down like brock instead of you keeping decent distance and then 1 punch knocking her down.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

EVERLOST said:


> I think this is lame. One i dont care if she can beat me up or not because I dont have an over sized ego and also to all the guys that think she is hot....*you obviously have never seen an attractive girl without makeup....with out make up Ronda is hideous.*


You are so sure about others have or not seen...By the way, give Ronda, a female athlete, not a model or actress, a break here...


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

She would probably destroy 75% of the members here, including myself. Only ones I see giving her trouble are big guys with experience in MMA


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Well, I've got a blue belt in junior judo. So pretty damn easy.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Me vs Ronda tale of the tape would be 11 inches and 100 pounds in my favour. I've never done any kind of boxing/wrestling/BJJ in my life and never been involved in a serious street fight. On the other hand I'm a decent athlete and can move pretty well for a guy my size.

I'm not delusional, if we ended up on the ground she would wrap me up with little trouble, however, would she be able to take me down from the clinch? I'm not that sure. The thought that a 5'6 135pound woman would throw me on my ass seems absurd to me, then again I dont know just how much that judo can overcome. I would definitely be up to try it.


----------



## duckyou666 (Mar 17, 2011)

Standing, I could take her but I won't hit a woman, not even at the gym with sparring gloves on. On the ground, I Wrestled for 15 years, and have been doing BJJ for 6, so I think I'd be able to defend myself decently mediocre for a while until she got me spiderwebbed, then I'm ****ed.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I think she'd cripple me with the first decent leg kick.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Pretty sure I could beat her if it came down to it and we tossed chivalry aside (hypothetically of course), just going by the level difference in sports between men and women. Most male US collegiate track records are better than female _world_ track records. 

Add to this the fact that she's 5'6" 135-145 lbs and I'm a pretty lean 6'3" 200, and I think the strength, power, reach and leverage difference would be enormous.

If I didn't have any MMA knowledge, training or experience, yeah she'd probably beat me up with superior technique, but as it stands I think I'd take it... she seems pretty one dimensional in there.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Ape City said:


> I really wanna see Ronda fight an average dude now. So curious...



i wanna see her fight the guys who think they'd beat her in this thread 



Soakked said:


> She would probably destroy 75% of the members here, including myself. Only ones I see giving her trouble are big guys with experience in MMA


Agreed. Just being big isn't enough I dont think. You'd need the ability to stop her dragging you down for one, so you'd need to be big and have ok wrestling.

As for most of those guys in here saying they could beat her, giving the only reason that they'd win because they are a man... LOL @ that.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Well, I've got a blue belt in junior judo. So pretty damn easy.


Make that a black belt, I wasn't fully awake when I posted. But still, I think she'd make me question my manliness.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Site full of guys that like fighting.

Think a FW girl could beat them.

Lol

She couldn't "drag you down". Because you're too busy being 50 times stronger than her. She has to get close to drag you down, which is where she gets KOed by like 1 punch. Girls CAN'T take a decent punch from a guy at the same size (let alone being a lot bigger). She won't get to use her Judo cause she'll be too busy feeling like her arms snap even blocking a punch.

Even if she does get close, she's probably easy as **** to lift up. If she was pulling down the head for a hip toss, it wouldn't even be THAT hard to pick her up using your neck power alone.

*Beats chest, eats steak and drinks beer*

Overly manly man shuns your ideals!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

If she can get me to the ground, she wins. If she can't, I win.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

I have 5 inches & 50+ pounds on her. I can almost guarantee if she tried to close the distance and grapple with me, she would be tossed on her head like a rag doll. She isn't known for her striking. I don't see it going well for her. 

Cyborg on the other hand, has a striking/speed advantage against me & could very likely land some good shots. I could be in trouble if I couldn't get her on the ground.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Cyborg would probably beat 90% of the members here. She is one scary woman :thumbsup:. Lol at lifting Tito Ortiz (off training weight about 220-230) when he got her in a triangle lock.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Unfortunately for all you 205ers in reality you'd be facing Lyoto, Shogun, Thiago Silva, Rampage, Gustaf, Glover, and anybody over 225+ GOOD LUCK!!! 

I know...I know this thread says Ronda. Take it for what it is...she's got skills and would surprise most of us. The REAL QUESTION is how each and one of us would fair in our own respective division. A fighter whom competed in Japan once asked if I'd take a bout against Brock for $1,000. I said no. It would have to be $100k minimum...roflz!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'd fight Cain right now for free.

Worst thing that happens? I get KOed brutally. I ran much higher risks when I was 17 getting in fights outisde of nightclubs.

At the end of it, you're that average dude who just faught the world HW champion. That's ******* awesome. Not only will you get paid like **** doing promotional shit, but screw it. You have a 0.000000000000000000000000001% chance of winning. That's better than 0%. Getting knocked out isn't the worst thing in the world. Getting your ass kicked isn't either.

And don't get me wrong. I might do a little bit or martial arts but I'm in no way in shape / able to fight trained fighters. But **** it, would be worth it if anything to walk out infront of all of those people cheering for you in the main event of a UFC PPV.

I'm calling you out Cain. After you beat Tyson Fury I'm taking that belt!

Cyborg Vs an average dude at the same weight? That's actually hard as **** to call. If they can throw a decent punch and land it, sure she's going to be in trouble. But her conditioning, plus her technique and overwhelming style, you might not even get the chance to throw one off.

At just over the LHW limit though, unless we get a HW Cyborg, no female fighter would scare me (although, I could get some period blood on me. Ewww)


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

During the straredown by arm would probably just randomly and spontaneously break. I'd then go sit in a corner sobbing into my loose, broken arm talking about I should have beaten her becasue I'm a man. And men don't lose to women. At anything. And if she ever tried armbarring me again I'd give her taste of the back of my (broken) hand then send her to the kitchen.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Dennis Hallman gets cut for revealing shorts and Rousey doesnt for having a barley fitting bra.

GIVE THEM EQUALITY! 

(And before anyone says 'Dont you want to see her tits', I have an internet connection and plenty of porn sites favourite. Fuk that softcore sheeyat!)


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

I wouldn't fight Ronda because I don't fight girls.
And I wouldn't fight Cyborg because she scares me.
So they win by forfeit.


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

Most of the theory crafting will get thrown out the window as soon as that first punch lands. Having been in both street brawls and competitive fights, you will always revert to what you've been training/practicing for all the time. Those with minimal or no training, will just desperately flail their arms hoping it'll knock her out.
There's a huge difference between a professional and an amateur. Professionals make things look easy. You go ahead and try it and you'll find out things aren't so easy (hitting a moving target, trying to lock in a submission while getting hit, etc.)


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Would not even be s fair fight.... for her. I would smash her.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm willing to bet that the majority of you are 5 foot 8 or under and have never fought a day in your life. All this posturing from a bunch of nancy boys. I see right through it. 

I'm no fighter. My weapons are a briefcase, my mind, and the scales of justice. But I would defeat Ronda by virtue of the sheer power of my being a man.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> That'd be FLW.
> 
> I read this as featherweight and I can guarantee you Jose Aldo would take 10 years off your life.
> 
> ...


Ooops ya I did mean FLW. Trust me I am under no disillusion that Jose Aldo (and everyone else in the UFC males division) would most likely beat the living tar out of me.

As for Might Mouse, I don't think I could beat him or anyone else in the FLW. All I said was


> Given that I have about 100 lbs on these fighters (flyweights and womens div) I would imagine taking me down would be somewhat difficult for them. However, I bet if they let me take them down, they could reverse me very quickly. Then all they would have to do is make me work for 2 minutes and I would be completely exhausted.


I still stand by the fact I think it would be hard for these guys and girls to take me down. However I know realistically that size means nothing compared to cardio and more importantly skill. But hey there is always a chance of landing a lucky punch or landing on top of one of them so hard I break something.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Budhisten said:


> As a guy who's never trained striking - only grappling. She would KILL me. I may be heavier and taller, but I doubt that would matter against olympic level judo and Cesar Gracie BJJ


As a guy who rarely gets off his ass for anything. She's kill me too.

Funny, i was having this talk with a friend at work today. He being just as lazy and unfit as me seemed to belive he could get a lucky punch in and knock her out. He said it was 90/10 in her favor. I laughed and explained that neither of us has ever thrown a punch in our lives, this girl spars daily. She'd walk through our "punches" then put our feet in the air and break our arm. He was like "nah, im to big".


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

I would pound Rondas ass so hard.

Take that how ever you want to.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I am the internet... hear me roar!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I'm really loving the "because she's a girl I would beat her automatically" attitude here. I'd love to see some of you 5"7ish guys take on cyborg. I'm way bigger than half of you guys and I know she would wreck me despite being a women.






That's Cyborg vs. a professional athlete who outweighs her by probably 90lbs and is a guy. 29 seconds in she doesn't go down from a hip toss from Tito. 2:25 she slams him while he triangles her.

We all know men have a huge advantage muscle wise than women, but to make blanket statements about beating all women just because you are a guy is pretty funny.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

It's not pretty funny ape, it's hilarious!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Killz said:


> It's not pretty funny ape, it's hilarious!
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I think some of it is people joking around. Others I'm sure are serious but I think there is some playful humor with many of the post. I just know I'd do my best to keep a firm grasp of dat ass with one hand as the other arm is being ripped off. Could I fight through the pain and enjoy the moment? I hope so.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah I would only want to spar/fight Cyborg out of curiosity.

I'd have to feel her power firsthand to really accurately gauge it. 

I'm guessing she probably hits hard enough to KO most guys here.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> Yeah I would only want to spar/fight Cyborg out of curiosity.
> 
> I'd have to feel her power firsthand to really accurately gauge it.
> 
> I'm guessing she probably hits hard enough to KO most guys here.


Yeah but to be fair her testosterone levels are probably higher then most guys here as well.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

OU said:


> I think some of it is people joking around. Others I'm sure are serious but I think there is some playful humor with many of the post. I just know I'd do my best to keep a firm grasp of dat ass with one hand as the other arm is being ripped off. Could I fight through the pain and enjoy the moment? I hope so.


Oh yeah, the vast majority are joking but some people here really do think they could beat her just because she's a girl :laugh:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

OU said:


> Yeah but to be fair her testosterone levels are probably higher then most guys here as well.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Pure kickboxing: maybe hold my own and hit her with a big right hand or head kick.
MMA: my BJJ is laughable compared to hers.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

C'mon, guys. This is MMAF. Everybody here loves to watch fights and even those who are not actively training here do have a good idea about fighting. However, a 100% street Joe, even heavier would have a lot of trouble winning over Ronda. First of all. We watch Ronda. We know what to expect from her and we know she is tough and technical. This works for our side. The average street brawler normally is caught by surprise. Self defense classes more than often save women from being assaulted ( most of times only enough to fast incapacitate the aggressor and run away - the right thing to do)and we can't even compare the small amount of info passed to women in these specific classes to the enormous amount of knowledge and experience and strengh, Ronda possesses.
Also, for those who think women can't bare pain like men, just remember how long took to Miesha to tap with her arm at 90 degrees bent to the other side. And considering that was just a sport match. Now picture Ronda fighting for her life...Good luck.


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

Big guy, her chance would be because of my reluctance to combat a girl.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Also, for those who think women can't bare pain like men, just remember how long took to Miesha to tap with her arm at 90 degrees bent to the other side. And considering that was just a sport match. Now picture Ronda fighting for her life...Good luck.


That's because it was a woman applying the arm bar. Had it been a man, Tate would be an amputee.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

to the guys saying they could take professional male fighters a 125 135 or 145.. that is stupid, even if you are 205+ these fighters are fast accurate and explosive and on the ground would out scramble you in a half a second to gain dominant position and submit you.. 

for a woman fighter though, they lack speed and power.. if you are even somewhat athletic you can generate more speed and power than they ever could even cybrg(albeit for a limited amount of time) 

when you watch these girls train with much larger men, these guys are going about 20%.. even on the Ultimate Fighter, these amateurs are just grappling for fun and hoping to cop a feel, they might be going 30%..

the guys here saying they would lose to rhonda are either small guys, or guys who have never been in a fight.. she simply has no stopping power, even in a full arm bar i doubt she could break my arm and i could probably pull it together and slam the shit out of her until she let go or was unconscious.

my running back jab has more power than her best haymaker..


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I could take Kid Yamamoto.


----------



## 2zwudz (Apr 9, 2007)

When I was in High School there was no Pro womans basketball only College. When I played High School basketball I felt there is no way the College girl players could hang with me in a game but I can watch a girls college basketball game now and there is no way I could hang with some of them the way they are playing now days. So I will say if a average young man of 16-18 yrs old is doing MMA now he should be able to get it done but at my age YES I would be in deep water. HAHA
Mark


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> That's because it was a woman applying the arm bar. Had it been a man, Tate would be an amputee.


Yeah, sure, but irrelevant to the point, since I was bringing up her her pain tolerance. She could have fallen from her skates, it doesn't matter.
By the way, Miesha took to tap longer than Chael took in all occasions he was submitted combined.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Yeah, sure, but irrelevant to the point, since I was bringing up her her pain tolerance. She could have fallen from her skates, it doesn't matter.
> By the way, Miesha took to tap longer than Chael took in all occasions he was submitted combined.


I know you're making a point, but taking long to tap doesn't make you tough. IMO it makes you pretty stupid.

You tap to save yourself from being physically broken or harmed once you realize you're not getting out, and blackness or brokeness is imminent. Competition or not. I don't understand the "I'll never tap" people. Never have, never will.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

It has nothing to do with pain tolerances, that's pretty equal on average and is highly psychological... it has to do with the physical ability to take damage and the ability to deliver damage, not to mention having much larger stores of adrenaline..


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I know you're making a point, but taking long to tap doesn't make you tough. IMO it makes you pretty stupid.
> 
> You tap to save yourself from being physically broken or harmed once you realize you're not getting out, and blackness or brokeness is imminent. Competition or not. I don't understand the "I'll never tap" people. Never have, never will.


Yes, you stand correct, but maybe that proves stupid people are tougher, then. 



dsmjrv said:


> It has nothing to do with pain tolerances, that's pretty equal on average and is highly psychological... it has to do with the physical ability to take damage and the ability to deliver damage, not to mention having much larger stores of adrenaline..


I agree with you too, but I will add that pain will have different limits on different people. Yes, psychological factors do apply and also physiological as well, as you mentioned - adrenaline levels. This will vary from people to people and in one person as well, depending on the kind of pain experienced. Example: I have no problem scrubbing my busted bloody open knuckles to clean all the oil, grease and dirt after fixing my old V8, what makes my wife leave the area imediately almost fainting, but in the other hand (thanks this is an anonymous forum and you're all discrete friends :wink03 I fecking hate needles to the point I feel the pain even before the damn thing enters my arm, what sucks, cause my job requires me to take blood samples regularly. ray02:
I never said girls support more pain than man, 'cause this theory was busted already, but studies suggest the tolerance is indeed average equal, as you said.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

5'10" 175 here. Pretty much the average sized guy. I train a little BJJ every now and then and wrestling is also my game. So yeah.. Considering the ground is where I want to be, an Olympic level judoka with Cesar Gracie BJJ really is a bad match up for me. I don't care though, I don't train professionally. Honestly, none of us would agree to fight any professional fighter without a certain amount of training. Jon Jones trained for what, 6 months before he got into the UFC? I could be wrong, but I'm sure there are other examples. I bet if Jon Jones entered without that 6 months of training, he'd get destroyed. Sure, he has his college wrestling and athleticism, but that won't get you far without actual MMA training.

So yeah, none of us would be able to fight Ronda anyway, but if we were to fight any professional fighter, we'd have at least 6 months to a year of actual MMA training by then. I'm sure plenty of people here have somewhat of a base, whether it be kick boxing or wrestling or whatever. Everyone improves at a different pace when training in MMA if they actually show true dedication. I'm not saying any of us could beat a UFC level fighter within 6 months to a year of training, but we'd obviously have a better shot than if we just ran in there and called someone out. The point I guess I'm making is, it's not fair to ask a guy who doesn't train at that level if they could beat someone who trains for a living. If someone said to me, "Hey Nick, you want to fight an entry level UFC fighter?" I'd be like, sure, as long as I get paid and I have plenty of time to train with a solid camp. I'd still lose, but that's more fair than me just leaving my usual 40 hour a week job to just step in the octagon against a guy with so much more experience and training than me.

If you're saying just drop what you're doing and go fight Ronda Rousey or a professional fighter at the gym, then yeah, you'd get destroyed rather easily. Although that's not exactly fair. I'm guessing most of us aren't training at a professional level at this point in time and never have while these people have been training for years and are still currently training full time.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I'm pretty sure I could take Kid Yamamoto.


Probably not but I wouldn't doubt you against a guy like Jason Reinhardt.


Someone who...clearly can't fight despite being a professional who's paid to do it.


I mean...it's a fight, realistically anything can happen.


Benji Radach was actually a half decent fighter and he got his head knocked off by a guy off the streets....stretched.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Yeah, sometimes the "signed then cut" prelim guys like Reinhardt get too much credit for being a professional. Like, just because they have been signed by the UFC at one point, it makes them on a completely different level than anyone else.

Honestly, looking at some of the TUF guys who couldn't make it in the UFC. How long do you think it would take to get to their level if you wanted to train full time and had the resources to do so? Everyone improves differently and I don't mean to belittle how hard it is to make it in MMA, I realize it takes true dedication, but you see some guys fight and wonder how they made it as a professional. I'm not going to accept that they could just walk through anyone just because of their title. Actual fighting and MMA are quite different. This is me talking about your typical guy that gets signed by the UFC and gets released shortly after because of going 0-2 against low level competition.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

it would be like bully beatdown

im quick so i could run away for a fair while. submission within 2-3mins

she hits the pads pretty hard too so im sure if she wanted to she could at the very least leave a few marks on me before the submission


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

I just wonder why people think she is Sooooooo hot? I just dont see it. Plus I'd flip her a quarter ( Uncle Buck Style) and tell her to get that thing removed from her eye.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

EVERLOST said:


> I just wonder why people think she is Sooooooo hot? I just dont see it. Plus I'd flip her a quarter ( Uncle Buck Style) and tell her to get that thing removed from her eye.


Taste is sure a personal thing, but we have a range of adjectives to describe people or things we like or not. Maybe Ronda is not "Sooooooo hot", as you claim ppl said (I don't recall reading that anywhere), but certainly HIDEOUS does not apply or we would lack words to classify Cyborg...


----------



## Roki977 (Jul 13, 2011)

I would use special tactics against her and submit her after while if she is a real woman. If not maybe min or two only bcs. my past Judo exp., green belt. Ronda uses pretty basic Judo stuff on MMA opponents, last fight was nice example.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

She's a ******* professional fighter, she'd smash me. I'd be slammed on my head and have my elbow hyper-extended before I could even finish saying her name, and anyone who's not a professional fighter that doesn't believe that is kidding themselves. Anyone that fights in the UFC would **** the average persons world up, that's just a fact.


----------



## K-R Blitz (Jan 21, 2013)

I would just flex and Rhonda would be so overwhelmed by the gun show that she would faint... I mean she is only human right? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Nick_V03 said:


> The point I guess I'm making is, it's not fair to ask a guy who doesn't train at that level if they could beat someone who trains for a living. If someone said to me, "Hey Nick, you want to fight an entry level UFC fighter?" I'd be like, sure, as long as I get paid and I have plenty of time to train with a solid camp. I'd still lose, but that's more fair than me just leaving my usual 40 hour a week job to just step in the octagon against a guy with so much more experience and training than me.
> 
> If you're saying just drop what you're doing and go fight Ronda Rousey or a professional fighter at the gym, then yeah, you'd get destroyed rather easily. Although that's not exactly fair. I'm guessing most of us aren't training at a professional level at this point in time and never have while these people have been training for years and are still currently training full time.


Very sound assessment, IMO. And that situation remembers me those stupid movies where any flight attendant or kid is able to fly and land a jetliner. Gives the impression it's not that hard. Anybody can do it. Well, I'd like to see they try that for real...no, I don't. I take it back.


----------



## Hazflo (Oct 17, 2007)

pretty easy cause id be to busy tryin to grab her ass


----------



## LikeABoss88 (Feb 3, 2013)

I'd hope she didn't win. I'd try to take her down and submit her. Betting I'm stronger so once I got her in a hold it'd be over. I wouldnt try to strike with her though. I wont hit a woman or a man with glasses.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Danm2501 said:


> She's a ******* professional fighter, she'd smash me. I'd be slammed on my head and have my elbow hyper-extended before I could even finish saying her name, and anyone who's not a professional fighter that doesn't believe that is kidding themselves. Anyone that fights in the UFC would **** the average persons world up, that's just a fact.


this is exactly what would happen. Here's an average dude trying to defend himself.






if anyone thinks they'd do any better than that guy they're delusional, the fact that Rousey is smaller really wouldn't matter at all, at that level strength really won't help. Hell, here's a former NHL tough guy getting manhandled by a guy much much smaller than him, Laraque made Zdeno Chara cower in fear and GSP tossed him around.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Not very easily, this is sort of a silly question and all hypothetical nonsense.

There is a reason why we have weight classes and a separation of genders in MMA.

Her judo and grappling skills in WOMENS MMA are amazing and she would handle most guys her size or even 20 pounds larger on her skills alone.

Against guys who train regularly in a FIGHT she might have trouble surviving long enough to get into a clinch. Her striking isn’t that impressive and no woman hits nearly as hard as a man of equal size.

I don’t see her taking leg kicks or knees from a guy 6’4” and 258, a stiff jab would probably drop her.

Again silly question because if she was close to my size I would do my best to talk my way out of it.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

She's beat the living shit out of me without even breaking a sweat.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

I'd Khalib Starnes her than claim the refs only gave her the nod because she's a women.


----------

